# Bloomsburg PA show ... worth going?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No idea who's showing, but I say go for it. Not sure if we have a thread about etiquette, but make sure you talk with breeders _after_ they've shown, as they may be flustered and not as friendly as they would be when they're done showing!


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the etiquette advice! This will be my first time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have exhibited in rally and obedience at that show. It is a very nice venue and should be well worth the trip.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

This is the first year in will not be going to Bloomsburg! 
Love the show! There will definitely be more standards than mini'skirt at Gheorghe show.

Terry


----------

